# Yak Clothing



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok ya'll Yakheads what do you wear when the weather is HOT and the sun is beating down?

Anyone using Long sleeve Columbia Omni cool shirts?

What about pants? Flats pants or the like.

Other that SPF 100 what do you use to keep that baking sun off the skin? :furious:


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the Columbia pants that you zip and turn into shorts and the omni shirts are great. Fish mask, hat and sunblock. Haven't done the glove thing and I probably won't have a chance to cause my yak will more than likely be sold by the start of the fishing season.....maybe! I really want to cobia and pomp fish out of it this spring!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

All Columbia pfg long sleeve shirt and zip off pants + buff and hat. Usually minimal sunscreen.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I usually just go out in a bathing suit and T-shirt.problem not the best clothing but it works.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Columbia PFG and the equivalent made by AFTCO. I've even started wearing the parts. I'm tired of being burned to a crisp even after a ton of sunscreen


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Columbia pants and Columbia Omni or Reel Legends long sleeve performance shirts, boonie hat and Buff. Sunscreen on feet, hands and face... The sun is not your friend. It will catch up to you - my dad is getting pieces cut off of him all the time after a lifetime of no shirt, no sunscreen. 

The Columbia/Reel Legend shirts are cooler than going shirtless... The Reel Legend shirts are similar to the Columbia, but half the price.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Like said already, a quality LONG sleeve shirt keeps you much cooler. I personally wear swim trunks. By June or July no need for sun block any more either. I guess one benefit of being brown. The biggest thing for guys that burn easy is to put LOADS of sunblock way up your thighs. Your shorts will ride up and the sun will reach places you woupdnt expect.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Like said already, a quality LONG sleeve shirt keeps you much cooler. I personally wear swim trunks. By June or July no need for sun block any more either. I guess one benefit of being brown. The biggest thing for guys that burn easy is to put LOADS of sunblock way up your thighs. Your shorts will ride up and the sun will reach places you woupdnt expect.


That's the worst kind of burn I can think of.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have to avoid the sun, had a skin cancer cut out a number of years ago, now, large brim hat, buff, columbia shirts and pants and full foot coverage. Wash everything in Sun Guard SPF laundey detergent every few months. Cant bring myself to wear gloves in the summer.....


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

What everyone has said here. Quality sunglasses as well. My golden rule, don't wear cotton on the water.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking thru the Bass Pro catalog to get an idea of what y'all are talking about. Does the World Wide Sportsman and Reel Legends compare to the Columbia? I assume the nano tex is just a remane of Omni? I think for now I will focus on staying warm. Then plan a fishing trip to Destin and visit Bass Pro while there.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

While I am thinking about it. What are good shoes to wear? Crocs? Also is there a better choice for a pedal drive that spreads the load better?


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

A lace up shoe is probably a more logical choice. If you have to get out and wade, crocs can slip off or stick in mud.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone wear under armor hot weather gear? I don't have any of the other stuff.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I bout a shirt with vents on the side and a built in mask at the Florida sportsman show. Like a loose underarmour with SPF


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

johnf said:


> Anyone wear under armor hot weather gear? I don't have any of the other stuff.


I use Columbia Men's Baselayer Midweight LS. These shirts are wonderful and keep you warm. Out last weekend on a lake here in Alabama with temps @ 40 with low wind and I was toasty using that shirt alone. Great base layer as well.

You can get these on The Clymb right now for $23. They retail for $55.

For those of you that don't know The Clymb they hold member-exclusive 72-hour sales on premium brands. Deep discounts on outdoor gear. The only issue that I have run into is size and color options. Other than that it is a great site and it has saved me a ton of $$$ over the years.

They are a member driven site and you can join for free.

However....If you get referred or refer someone AND that person purchases then they give you a $25 dollar credit.

Of course I would love to refer you and get the credit but I would need an email address. That's up to you and I am not trying to solicit by any means....

Otherwise you can go to their website and sign up without me.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

romadfishrman said:


> I bout a shirt with vents on the side and a built in mask at the Florida sportsman show. Like a loose underarmour with SPF


These are http://breathelikeafish.com/ and out of all my shirt these are my favorite.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Man! Lots of rich folk fishin yaks these days lol. Columbia...really? You guys are aware that academy has the magellan brand for a fraction of the cost right? I'll be damned if I'm gonna pay that kind of money for a fishin shirt.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Beall's has the Reel Legends shirts for half the price of Columbia. UPF 30, same material, same fit.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

That is why I asked about the Bass Pro home brand. Good to know I can go to Bealls.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 1 Bass Pro brand shirt and I would say it's ok but not quite as nice as my Columbia stuff. 
I'm like most everybody else. Long sleeve shirt fishing shorts, hat, glasses and SPF 5,000,000.
X2 on wearing cotton. Not a good choice for a material to wear if you know you're probably going to get wet.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Senior Discount (over 50) at Beall's *

I think it is Wed, call to be sure. They frequently have sells. My wife shops there and throws me a bone every now and then.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Over 50? Senior discount? I am all over that...


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

buy columbia stuff when its on sale. the last long sleeve shirt i got on sale was like 15 bucks. but i dont wear the 'resort wear' type shirts that button up or have roll-up sleeve button or all that. i prefer the under-armor type--long sleeve t-shirt type made of quick-dry material.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

What's so bad about cotton? Every time I go I'm in a guy Harvey with no problems. I'm young and dumb so most of the tine i don't even use sunscreen. I know that's not smart at all but I just can't stand it and I don't ever get burned. I usually go barefoot or with croc flops.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Cotton has almost no insulating value when it gets wet. So when the air is cold and a cotton shirt gets wet it sucks the heat away from your body as the air moves across the piece of clothing. It works just the opposite when it is hot your clothes get soaked and it traps your body heat because the material is basically stuck to your skin. Where a wicking material will move moisture away from your skin and keep it dry or drier thus helping your body regulate its temperature. That is why is hiking/camping circles you will hear the quote "cotton kills".


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Neo said:


> Cotton has almost no insulating value when it gets wet. So when the air is cold and a cotton shirt gets wet it sucks the heat away from your body as the air moves across the piece of clothing. It works just the opposite when it is hot your clothes get soaked and it traps your body heat because the material is basically stuck to your skin. Where a wicking material will move moisture away from your skin and keep it dry or drier thus helping your body regulate its temperature. That is why is hiking/camping circles you will hear the quote "cotton kills".


Thanks for the heads up I had no clue.most of the time I'm not out there long enough where it would matter but when I do make longer trips I'll make sure to wear better clothing.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Man! Lots of rich folk fishin yaks these days lol. Columbia...really? You guys are aware that academy has the magellan brand for a fraction of the cost right? I'll be damned if I'm gonna pay that kind of money for a fishin shirt.


Yes Columbia I like the blood and guts series they don't stain or obtain odor. They also last twice as long as the Magellan's. if you shop you can find them on sale for 40-60% off just sayin. But then again it's all about what you like I wear the long sleeve performance 50 SPF shirts no buttons here.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Flatspro said:


> Yes Columbia I like the blood and guts series they don't stain or obtain odor. They also last twice as long as the Magellan's. if you shop you can find them on sale for 40-60% off just sayin. But then again it's all about what you like I wear the long sleeve performance 50 SPF shirts no buttons here.


To each their own. I don't "shop" I guess. If I need a shirt, I just go get one. Magellan shirts are like $20...all the time. Their long pants are really awesome too. I haven't fished in shorts since I got my first pair of those. I do wear cotton shirts now and then too, don't understand the safety concerns. I think it's safe to say, most of us over the age of 20 grew up fishing in cotton t-shirts...still here. I wear the thin Columbia style shirts for the comfort, not cause cotton kills. Some of you guys are just too serious with all this lol. If your cotton shirt gets wet...take it off, soak up some rays, dry it out and put it back on. The sun can hurt, but it's not our enemy.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim, no worries. I suspect the older you get, the more aware and cautious you become. The topic concerned what to wear when it's really hot. Cotton, Columbia, Magellen, subscreen, whatever. Probably more important to make sure you stay hydrated in the heat. The sun will get you eventually. If not now, in 20 or 30 years. Dehydration can give you trouble immediately.


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone ever tried the Bimini Bay stuff, I think I remember a rep telling me Bimini made the Magellan as well as the BPS stuff.

Also we are looking into the SeasonFive stuff and would like some feedback from y'all on it.
www.seasonfive.com


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Even with a wide brim hat I wear I always put sunscreen on my face. The sun reflecting off the water will burn you under a hat too.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump! 

Time to get some sun protective clothing! I went out yesterday for four hours and about three hours in my legs were burning. I didn't even think about sunburn until it happened.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Agreed, Jason! I've been stalking up at Bealls and Bealls outlets with the long sleeves and pants.(They're also having huge sales right now!) I'm very fair skinned and can't get keep sun at all. I'm straight to lobster then peel back to pale. The vented, long sleeve button ups are great, but there are also long sleeved t-shirt materials out now that are 50SPF/cooling/vented/very lightweight and comfortable, and from my experience, those are the best. I'm hot natured, and after a couple of hours in a button up, no matter how thin, I'm still hot as hell. But the t-shirt material dries faster, feels lighter, and cools quicker. I don't think I saw anyone say anything about footwear, but if no footwear is worn, then block up those feet, boys! Couldn't walk for a couple of days last year because I forgot this important little detail..haha!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

While on the subject of footwear. Does anybody have problems in a peddle kayak barefoot? The past couple trips I have been barefoot and my feet are hurting. At first I thought it was due to cuts on my feet and toes (bad surf launching) but it really feels like my whole foot is hurting. Maybe its time for some Sperry's? 

I need to hit Bealls and Academy for good clothing. On my boat I could care less as I can get in the shade. But thats not an option on a kayak. My legs were burning so bad I was hitting waves head on pretty hard to bury the bow and flood water in and cool my legs and feet off. But then one of the guys at class said that wetting a sunburn is not a good thing?


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

My feet would feel pretty rough after after peddaling barefoot too, so I got some cheapie water shoes from academy. Nothing special, about $6, but they've saved me. Especially kicking off pilings, bridges, launching at ramps, etc. You can work with a bum arm, but your feet always need protection. If you've seen our videos, we're constantly pushing off the bridges and it's a lot easier not thinking about how bad your feet will be beaten up.

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> While on the subject of footwear. Does anybody have problems in a peddle kayak barefoot? The past couple trips I have been barefoot and my feet are hurting. At first I thought it was due to cuts on my feet and toes (bad surf launching) but it really feels like my whole foot is hurting. Maybe its time for some Sperry's?
> 
> I need to hit Bealls and Academy for good clothing. On my boat I could care less as I can get in the shade. But thats not an option on a kayak. My legs were burning so bad I was hitting waves head on pretty hard to bury the bow and flood water in and cool my legs and feet off. But then one of the guys at class said that wetting a sunburn is not a good thing?


I'm always barefoot. I just keep em covered up with spf 1000000 lol. I wear long magellan pants that cover up most of my foot too. There ain't nothin like going to work Monday with burnt feet! Just use sunblock man...it works.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I really like wearing my Columbia Fishing Shirts, I have some in "Titanium" (SPF 50) which are a few years old, the sleeves roll up, and I love my MoJo brand fishing shirts that I got from Dizzy Lizzy's they are long sleeve and stretchy, I have flats camo and light blue, my favorite bottom is my NorthFace zipper pants like the columbias everyone is talking about. At $60 they are not cheap but I have used them for two years fishing and still going strong. I also recommend wearing socks (if you don't want to wear shoes or sandels, as they are comfy and keep the sun off of you and you don't have to smear sunblock all over you, get a neck gator and you'll be good to go, remember sunblock will negatively affect your fish in your live well if you are grabbing baits all the time and it can come off your hands after you apply it. I try to dress so that I don't have to wear sun block, I can always cool off by wetting the clothing. Thats my two cents. -Jonathan


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Have to admit I LOVE the sock idea!! Never thought if that! Brilliant!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I just wear shorts, a life vest and vented shoes. Infant sunblock works really well and its not greasy.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Beall's has the Reef Legends L/S shirts in UPF 50 for $20. Work as good as Columbia for 1/2 price. Wicking fabric is cooler than cotton and dries fast. Long Columbia fishing pants. Buff. Boonie hat. Dive booties. Costas. SPF 50 sunscreen, reapply as needed. 

The sun is not your friend. Ever watch those fishing shows? Look at their hands. I am watching my Dad get cut on every week to remove the consequences of not wearing shirts or sunscreen when he was younger. Don't want that to happen to me. Sun damage is cumulative....


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I found some Fila shoes at Ross, love em they are the toe shoes or whatever you call em , paid 20.00 for them I wear them everywhere


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Look at Burkes, Ross and Beales. You can find all kind of deals. I found some safety yellow SPF 50 long sleeve for 9.99 at Burkes


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys, Bealls has there Reel Legens clothes 40% off and if you print out a coupon off the internet you get 20% off your total bill. They have the long sleeve shirts on sale also. I went to the Gulf breeze store and they had a good selection. Just trying to let everyone know


----------

